# Options for spots on lawn killed with Roundup



## 831Honda (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, I messed up. I thought it was the grass friendly type of weed killer. 

Will it slowly grow back in our should I just reseed?

Severely bummed out about this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Kind of depends on the product applied as Roundup offers some as just a weed/grass killer and some with residual effects to prevent new vegetation.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It happens. Any idea what your grass type is? Most warm season grasses will heal themselves with time. If you have a sodded lawn, I would generically advise against reseeding. There are exceptions, but seeded varieties are typically not of the same quality as varieties that are propagated via sod or plugs..

Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## 831Honda (Jun 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> It happens. Any idea what your grass type is? Most warm season grasses will heal themselves with time. If you have a sodded lawn, I would generically advise against reseeding. There are exceptions, but seeded varieties are typically not of the same quality as varieties that are propagated via sod or plugs..
> 
> Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


Thank you!! I'm not able to identify it, but I'll post a picture of the grass and the mess I made. It's got thin blades and seems a little fragile. I'm in northern CA, just slightly inland, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## 831Honda (Jun 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Kind of depends on the product applied as Roundup offers some as just a weed/grass killer and some with residual effects to prevent new vegetation.


I really have no idea. It was old and in a Hudson sprayer. No label...

I tested it first on a bit of lawn that didn't matter but it had no effect until about a week-10 days later. So I figured it was safe for lawn on about day 6.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't feel bad. We have all done it (I have), or know someone that has! Unfortunately, it's a hard lesson learned.

Make sure to get some close up pictures of the good grass so we can identify it properly.


----------



## 831Honda (Jun 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> It happens. Any idea what your grass type is? Most warm season grasses will heal themselves with time. If you have a sodded lawn, I would generically advise against reseeding. There are exceptions, but seeded varieties are typically not of the same quality as varieties that are propagated via sod or plugs..
> 
> Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


Well here's one pic. I couldn't get any more to upload. And idea what it is and if it will come back by chance?


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

My wife sprayed a couple of areas in our backyard with Round Up while I was out of town. It is slooowwwllyyy creeping back and I am hand watering nearly every morning. I have Bermuda.

I'm still developing my green thumb, but that looks like Zoysia as it is typically found in California but I could be wrong on that. Someone else will give you a hand on what to do.

Welcome to TLF! You're in a great place!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Appears to be TTTF (turf type tall Fescue).


----------



## 831Honda (Jun 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Appears to be TTTF (turf type tall Fescue).


Ok thanks. So what might work to get rid of the dead spots. Some are big.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I moved this over to the cool season subforum - they will have more input for Fescue.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Do you have a wider view? To see the size of the damaged areas?

If they're brown and crispy there's not much you can do. Rake up the dead grass, try to keep it weed-free and then overseed starting around mid-August.

One final question: what kind of roundup was used? Check to make sure it wasn't the extended control version. If so overseeding in the fall probably won't work.


----------

